# 58 Middleweight 3 speed



## phantom (Nov 25, 2011)

Project or Rat ?  Corvette, Jaguar, Tiger.......This one may just end up on classiffieds


----------



## Buster1 (Nov 25, 2011)

I'm going to guess Jaguar, but it's hard to be sure.  The chainguard appears correct for the vintage.  I am also guessing that it's been repainted somewhere during it's life, can you tell?  There is an absence of pinstriping on the forks and chainguard, and the "Schwinn" logo on the top tube seems weird, like someone added that.  I'm not 100% sure... but I have never seen that style of decal on a Schwinn middleweight top tube.

I think you are closer to being complete than you are to parting out.  Get some fenders, a seat, and a set of wheels and you'll be at least riding in style, if not close to fully restored.  I, however, am a believer in restoration/fixing up moreso than parting out these old beauties.

Good luck, let us know what you end up doing.


----------



## jpromo (Nov 25, 2011)

They did have that "Schwinn" script on the top tube. If that's original then I'd say it was a Corvette because Jaguars came with tanks which would have the script on the tank would cover half the top bar. Has it been repainted? It looks like it's missing other decals that would have come on these bikes. Looks like where it's chipped on the dropout there's the old red Schwinn primer underneath though.


----------

